

IDC: PC Shipments Post the Steepest Decline Ever in a Single Quarter - mtgx
http://www.idc.com/getdoc.jsp?containerId=prUS24065413

======
ghshephard
I am not really sure what's driving this slowdown - Obviously desktops are
being replaced at a much slower rate - they are good for four to five years
(easily) for almost everyone nowadays. I wonder if laptops are also seeing
longer than their traditional 24-30 month lifespans.

Are tablets/smartphone really impacting desktop sales? I don't see too many
people out there who've replaced their laptop/desktop with a tablet, but maybe
they are holding off buying a new laptop as quickly, and spending that money
on a tablet? Maybe some people are getting by with a smartphone in place of a
laptop every two-three years?

